# Passion or Pennys?



## ems101 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am new to this forum  and need some serious advice/opinions!

Im currently 18 years old and working as a medical receptionist straight out of school, my passion is travel and until recently was ready to apply for flight center academy. I have heard being a travel agent is a dying business and that if i want to pursue this as a career its a bad idea as there wont be many left by the time i am about 40, i also am concerned about the money they make as i also hear it is not much i know that alot of it is made up by commission but i want to know how much that is or how much a good travel agent makes, as i said its my passion and is 100% what i want to do but i need some help !!!

thanks!!


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

ems101 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum  and need some serious advice/opinions!
> 
> ...


if alot of it (money) is made up by commission, some how one may never be so certain of the sum.There will always be bad and good days, I suggest that you first know how much money you can be paid, so good that its your passion ! Good luck ems101!


----------

